# GeForce vs. Radeon (on Linux): Ought to be of interest to folks here...



## Alec§taar (Jul 13, 2006)

See subject-line/title, & this URL below (from "Tom's Hardware Pages"):

*GeForce And Radeon Take On Linux*

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/12/geforce_and_radeon_take_on_linux/

Big "NVidia vs. ATI" type stuff goes on here @ these forums & yes, many others... usually on Windows though - here, we have a look @ it from the LINUX side/perspective, instead!



* Not much "into" Linux anymore/lately, but this piqued my interest to a GOOD extent...

(Perhaps it will yours too? Anyhow/anyways - hope this is useful &/or interesting to you who read it...)

APK


----------



## blacktruckryder (Jul 13, 2006)

I just went through a bunch of crap getting the ATI drivers to work with an X800gto on Ubuntu. I thought about going and buying a Nvidia card, thats how much trouble i had. But after a week or so, i got everything sorted out.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 14, 2006)

blacktruckryder said:
			
		

> I just went through a bunch of crap getting the ATI drivers to work with an X800gto on Ubuntu. I thought about going and buying a Nvidia card, thats how much trouble i had. But after a week or so, i got everything sorted out.



I think I may have somehow got them installed... no clue how you're supposed to do it though.


----------



## strick94u (Jul 15, 2006)

i use an old nvidia 64 meg 4000 card on my Linux box and it works great the linux nvidia driver install easy and work great on susse


----------



## Steevo (Jul 15, 2006)

Way back in the day I had to hack a set of drivers to work in Debian and my 7500. What a pain.


I agree that there is no drivers support for most of these newer products, and alot of the older ones. This has been the cause of Linux lagging behind still. Too many people creaming over Vista while Linux has most of the features, stability, performance and quality but no support.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jul 15, 2006)

Plug and play in XP is brilliant. I know it doesn't install very good drivers normally but at least it will install drivers that are good enough to get a PC up and running so you can get it on the internet and download the latest drivers, and for people not into PCs and gaming it makes things really simple.


----------

